# Bowers Ambulance?



## indres91a (May 2, 2012)

So right now im working at this company "West Coast", I honestly dont mind it,(i say this because ive heard a lot of bad things about this place, which i am yet to see) they offer a carpool service which helps with gas, and so far its been chill.

 However, I was invited to interview with Bowers, who everyone tells me i should move there if offered a job, but i have a few doubts, because i live in the Antelope Valley and i know all the new employees work out in the LA area, so one question is,
Do they compensate you for commuting? Someone told me they do, also,
What sort of calls do they run? A lot of dialysis like these other ift's?

Any other info on them would be helpful too  thanks a lot guys!


----------



## gonefishing (May 3, 2012)

indres91a said:


> So right now im working at this company "West Coast", I honestly dont mind it,(i say this because ive heard a lot of bad things about this place, which i am yet to see) they offer a carpool service which helps with gas, and so far its been chill.
> 
> However, I was invited to interview with Bowers, who everyone tells me i should move there if offered a job, but i have a few doubts, because i live in the Antelope Valley and i know all the new employees work out in the LA area, so one question is,
> Do they compensate you for commuting? Someone told me they do, also,
> ...




No compensation for commute and no dialysis.  Dialysis is more of a medicare fraud armenian love affair lol (easy  fraud money)  bowers is mostly ift, some 911 (with plans in 
the future to bid) nicu,picu,airport runs 2nd largest company in the nation now under owner ship of Rural metro.  Have heard no complaints.


----------



## looker (May 3, 2012)

gonefishing said:


> No compensation for commute and no dialysis.  Dialysis is more of a medicare fraud armenian love affair lol (easy  fraud money)  bowers is mostly ift, some 911 (with plans in
> the future to bid) nicu,picu,airport runs 2nd largest company in the nation now under owner ship of Rural metro.  Have heard no complaints.



I laugh every time I read that Dialysis transportation is medicare fraud. You do realize that medicare pays for it specifically? Do you think those that are on dialysis and can't walk or use wheelchair should not be transported to dialysis center by ambulance?


----------



## Amberlamps916 (May 3, 2012)

I think that what he meant by fraud in dialysis is companies charging for unnecessary services rendered. For example, charging for an ambulance ride by Emts when the patient really could have been transported via wheelchair van, oxygen,etc. I can't tell you how many times I've had patients walk out to the ambulance, sometimes even into the ambulance when it's raining, completely ambulatory but having "CHF weakness/Unsteady gait." It's an extremely prevalent problem in Los Angeles.


----------



## looker (May 3, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I think that what he meant by fraud in dialysis is companies charging for unnecessary services rendered. For example, charging for an ambulance ride by Emts when the patient really could have been transported via wheelchair van, oxygen,etc. I can't tell you how many times I've had patients walk out to the ambulance, sometimes even into the ambulance when it's raining, completely ambulatory but having "CHF weakness/Unsteady gait." It's an extremely prevalent problem in Los Angeles.



I agree but a lot of times it depends on a doctor. If ambulance transportation can be justified, it's fraud regardless of how much it might look like a fraud. Also keep in mind that majority of wheelchair vehicle do not have oxygen on board. 

Majority of this questionable transportation can be reduced if medicare started paying for gurney van. They could pay half the rate of ambulance and majority of patient would not qualified for ambulance.


----------



## looker (May 4, 2012)

Just realized i screwed up my previous reply. If the amb transportation is justified, it's not fraud regardless how much it might look like one. Also understand that if one amb don't take it, another one will.


----------



## gonefishing (May 4, 2012)

Addrobo87 said:


> I think that what he meant by fraud in dialysis is companies charging for unnecessary services rendered. For example, charging for an ambulance ride by Emts when the patient really could have been transported via wheelchair van, oxygen,etc. I can't tell you how many times I've had patients walk out to the ambulance, sometimes even into the ambulance when it's raining, completely ambulatory but having "CHF weakness/Unsteady gait." It's an extremely prevalent problem in Los Angeles.



Exactly! or the patient that is completely ambulatory and has NOTHING wrong with them and yet they are getting a free ride.  Those with Isolation,or some device yea that's ok.  But when somebody has absolutely nothing wrong with them, they could always go gurney van or wheel chair van if they have the general weakness which a lot of companies try to re word or instruct emt's on how to word it in a way that they find a medicare loop hole.  Nothing against dialysis or the patients.  Just the idea of the medi,medi patient that can go wheel chair van.


----------



## looker (May 4, 2012)

gonefishing said:


> Exactly! or the patient that is completely ambulatory and has NOTHING wrong with them and yet they are getting a free ride.  Those with Isolation,or some device yea that's ok.  But when somebody has absolutely nothing wrong with them, they could always go gurney van or wheel chair van if they have the general weakness which a lot of companies try to re word or instruct emt's on how to word it in a way that they find a medicare loop hole.  Nothing against dialysis or the patients.  Just the idea of the medi,medi patient that can go wheel chair van.



Who is going to pay for gurney van? You realize that pay for that is so low by medi-cal  in California that no company that I know accept it as payment. 
That is basically why ambulance is used for when people have medicare.


----------



## Rolo47 (May 4, 2012)

I've been with Bowers sine the beginning of the year, no complaints from me. they got great management and rigs are always stocked. Id definately recommend it...good starting pay as well


----------



## Joe (May 4, 2012)

its nice to see someone else from the av in here! yea the bowers guys seem to like there job up here. there usually happy and they generally look professional all day its all ift in the av as amr runs the 911 with i think antelope as a back up. there rigs seem to be simi well maintained and they have the old style non power gurney. 

btw the stickers on the back of your guys units about not parking withing 8 feet hahahahaha made my day


----------



## blastereosloud (Jul 6, 2012)

I've been with Bowers Ambulance since last November 2011 and I have as most people do my pros and cons about working there. Overall, (based on what I've heard in comparison to other companies), I love working there. We have a huge contract with Kaiser which has it's pros and cons. One problem I have is the big disappointment with the takeover from Rural Metro. Being how big of a company it is, most of us thought really amazing things were going to happen after they bought Bowers/Pacific out, however that has unfortunately yet to be seen. In fact, we almost see MORE problems arising than had previously been in existence before the big "merge". Like I said though, ambulance companies are what they are. Overall most don't pay very handsomely, particularly the 911 companies, so it boils down to you making an initial decision if you want to work for a company that will pay you less and you'll get to utilize your skills a lot more, or if you want to work for a predominantly IFT company (with the occasional 911, we have Vernon FD contract still to my knowledge) and lose your skills a lot faster. Personally, based on what I've heard from my fellow EMS peers, 911 isn't all it's cracked up to be. I've personally ran a lot of calls with LA County as a ride along at my friends stations and CARE doesn't get to do a whole lot on scene, fire usually shows up right after them and the ambulance hasn't even gotten the gurney out of the rig. Obviously, this varies with area and stations, but overall like I said, it's not all it's cracked up to be. In my personal honest opinion, EMS in the state of California, particularly SoCal, is a joke. I have a friend who is an EMT in Connecticut and after hearing their scope in comparison to ours, almost cried on the vast difference between the two. Yes, the geography and all that is completely different from there to here but still, it's really sad that in LA County, an EMT-B isn't allowed to check something as non-invasive and SIMPLE as pulse ox. Bottom line, Bowers is a good company all things considered to work for, be warned though, you really have to monitor your timecards because they tend to put incorrect EOS times and forget to give you your missed meal pays, even though most of the crews clock in on a computer. They have a lot of stand-by events like the Long Beach Grand Prix, etc, we not too long ago had a disaster drill with Long Beach FD at the airport which was fun too. There is a lot of opportunity for growth too, you can try out for FTO or Field Sup after a certain amount of time of being there, although it's a lot of responsibility for not that much more pay. We used to have a lot of rigs running out of our Long Beach main station however after the old AMR station in North Hollywood was bought, we moved a majority of rigs down there. It's closer for me to commute to work from where I live, but I'm not too thrilled with the lack of things at this station and how it's already over capacity for rigs. My personal opinion is if you get hired here and decide it's where you want to work for now, get on either an ALS car or CCT car. I've been on a CCT car for the last 3 shift bids and I love it, I learn a lot more because we have really cool RN's we work with in our crew that explain things to us that we wouldn't be able to have explained elsewhere. But as with most things, you only learn as much as you reach out to. If you're someone who doesn't pursue your outside education or ask questions, you'll lose your EMS skills quicker regardless of what company you work for, 911 or otherwise.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 21, 2016)

(3 years apart from the last post)

Had a phone convo with AMR today, they informed me that Gold Coast don't hire but instead, offered me an interview with Bowers. Based on what I asked/they told me, it's 6 mo with Bowers and then a transfer to an AMR station of choice (read between the lines: any station that has a vacant slot). Union representation - since it's AMR - but I didn't think it would be appropriate to ask about money before even scheduling an interview.

Any helpful insights,  gents/ladies ?


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jan 21, 2016)

So your question is should you ask about wages prior to being interviewed? No, that will be covered during the interview.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 21, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> (3 years apart from the last post)
> 
> Had a phone convo with AMR today, they informed me that Gold Coast don't hire but instead, offered me an interview with Bowers. Based on what I asked/they told me, it's 6 mo with Bowers and then a transfer to an AMR station of choice (read between the lines: any station that has a vacant slot). Union representation - since it's AMR - but I didn't think it would be appropriate to ask about money before even scheduling an interview.
> 
> Any helpful insights,  gents/ladies ?


Hmm....when I applied at AMR SGV, Rancho and Riverside they did also encourage me to apply to Bowers and/or Doctors....at the time I didn't think much about it....but this has me thinking maybe that's part of why they declined my app? Wanted me to put in time with their IFT companies first? It would make a certain amount of sense from the corporate standpoint......so I wonder if you do 6 months at Bowers in LA does that mean you can put in for a transfer at AMR Rancho? What about working Bowers part time for 6 months than putting in for a transfer? Because I might consider part time for them in that case lol (I like McCormick plenty so far but a min hours drive from my house is gonna suck lol)


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 21, 2016)

BASICallyEMT said:


> So your question is should you ask about wages prior to being interviewed? No, that will be covered during the interview.



No mate, my question was if anyone has any helpful insight on the company itself. But thank you for your input regardless.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 21, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> (3 years apart from the last post)
> 
> Had a phone convo with AMR today, they informed me that Gold Coast don't hire but instead, offered me an interview with Bowers. Based on what I asked/they told me, it's 6 mo with Bowers and then a transfer to an AMR station of choice (read between the lines: any station that has a vacant slot). Union representation - since it's AMR - but I didn't think it would be appropriate to ask about money before even scheduling an interview.
> 
> Any helpful insights,  gents/ladies ?


$10.58 an hour on 8 and 10 hour cars and thats straight pay.  $10.00 12 hour cars.


----------



## gonefishing (Jan 21, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> No mate, my question was if anyone has any helpful insight on the company itself. But thank you for your input regardless.


Half of the kaiser contract.  Large ALS and Cct division.  USC neurology and cancer contract for Emergency transports.  No union, benefits yes, a few stations, no dialysis or if any really rare.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 21, 2016)

> Hmm....when I applied at AMR SGV, Rancho and Riverside they did also encourage me to apply to Bowers and/or Doctors....at the time I didn't think much about it....but this has me thinking maybe that's part of why they declined my app? Wanted me to put in time with their IFT companies first? It would make a certain amount of sense from the corporate standpoint......so I wonder if you do 6 months at Bowers in LA does that mean you can put in for a transfer at AMR Rancho? What about working Bowers part time for 6 months than putting in for a transfer? Because I might consider part time for them in that case lol (I like McCormick plenty so far but a min hours drive from my house is gonna suck lol)



Yes, that's what I've been told by the recruiter quote on quote - an AMR station of my choice and yes, this is what it looks like (I.e. do IFTs to make them some $ since 911 doesn't pay for ****). I'm still going to interview with them and then will populate this thread with additional info.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 21, 2016)

@gonefishing <3 can always count on a homie for useful answers <3 :-D


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 21, 2016)

Qulevrius said:


> Yes, that's what I've been told by the recruiter quote on quote - an AMR station of my choice and yes, this is what it looks like (I.e. do IFTs to make them some $ since 911 doesn't pay for ****). I'm still going to interview with them and then will populate this thread with additional info.


Nice, yeah if you can, ask about the part time thing, I can do IFTs on an ALS or CCT car for a few months haha  (the events of 2 months ago have really driven home the point about not having your eggs all in one basket lol)


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Jan 21, 2016)

I have no idea how the whole integration of Bowers/AMR works.. If your ideal place to work is AMR than I would apply at all AMR divisions I would be willing to work for. If you are guaranteed an opportunity to transfer out to an AMR division once you are picked up by Bowers than that might be a decent route also. I personally don't trust it I just see it as a way for them to get the bodies they need for Bowers. Just understand when you do transfer your seniority/pay does not transfer with you so you will essentially be starting over.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 21, 2016)

BASICallyEMT said:


> I have no idea how the whole integration of Bowers/AMR works.. If your ideal place to work is AMR than I would apply at all AMR divisions I would be willing to work for. If you are guaranteed an opportunity to transfer out to an AMR division once you are picked up by Bowers than that might be a decent route also. I personally don't trust it I just see it as a way for them to get the bodies they need for Bowers. Just understand when you do transfer your seniority/pay does not transfer with you so you will essentially be starting over



Word. I asked the HR lady who called me some very specific questions,  but the answers weren't completely satisfactory. I will have a list of questions with me when I go interview with them, and since AMR is, indeed, the end goal and there are others here who'd like the information, I'll make sure to update the thread. Thank you again for your reply.

@Jim37F this is what AMR sent me:



> Hello,
> 
> We thank you for your interest in American Medical Response.  This email serves as confirmation that you successfully passed the written exam on **/****.  Please be informed that your name has been placed on our waiting list until we have EMT vacancies.  At that time, you will be contacted to schedule an onsite interview.



Since I get updates/notifications ea time AMR has a vacancy in CA, I'm assuming that they just keep moving people up the list or, such as the case with Bowers/Doctor's,  they try to plug their IFT subsidiaries with new eligible AMR applicants. PM me any questions you'd like me to ask them during the interview, I'll add them to mine.


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 26, 2016)

Interviewed with them, it's like everything @gonefishing said. And the punchline is that after 6 months of employment,  it 'becomes easier' to transfer to AMR, because 'those already in the system get a priority'. Sorry Jim, looks like you and I both have to keep applying. ..


----------



## Qulevrius (Jan 28, 2016)

(10 minutes ago)

- Hello, may I speak with *** ?
- Speaking.
- Hi, my name is *** and I'm calling on behalf of AMR. We noticed that you recently applied and tested for us, but since we do not hire at the moment, we'd like to offer you an opportunity to interview with Bowers, another one of our companies. Are you interested ?

...seriously  ?


----------



## gonefishing (Feb 17, 2016)

Take it.  Bowers just voted in AMRs union.


----------



## TreySpooner65 (Mar 9, 2016)

looker said:


> I laugh every time I read that Dialysis transportation is medicare fraud. You do realize that medicare pays for it specifically? Do you think those that are on dialysis and can't walk or use wheelchair should not be transported to dialysis center by ambulance?


I do not think they should be transported by ambulance. Why? Because in my County, ambulances so 0 dialysis transports. Oh, we must have healthy people? No. We have wheelchair and gurney vans. Much cheaper than an ambulance, and a more appropriate level of care.

Just because you can't walk, or cant sit, doesn't mean you need an ambulance. All you need is medicla transport. 

Ambulance = Emergency
Gurney Van = Non-Emergency

See how that works?

(One time I did run a dialysis call, and the dialysis supervisor was actually angry that we brought the patient, and said it's a waste of an ambualnce, and not our job. She wasnt mad at us, but at whoever arranged the transport.)

Also, I used to work for Bowers, I liked it, but a lot has changed since then.


----------

